# sloved -  mount --- Device or resource busy

## opentaka

When trying

```

mount -o loop -t auto someiso.iso /mnt/cdrom 

```

I get the following

```

linux root # mount -o loop -t auto someiso.iso /mnt/cdrom 

ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy

```

Misc:

```

linux dev # ls -al | grep loop

drwxr-xr-x   1 root root        0 Jan  1  1970 loop

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root        6 Apr 14  2005 loop0 -> loop/0

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root        6 Apr 14  2005 loop1 -> loop/1

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root        6 Apr 14  2005 loop2 -> loop/2

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root        6 Apr 14  2005 loop3 -> loop/3

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root        6 Apr 14  2005 loop4 -> loop/4

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root        6 Apr 14  2005 loop5 -> loop/5

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root        6 Apr 14  2005 loop6 -> loop/6

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root root        6 Apr 14  2005 loop7 -> loop/7

```

kernel is 2.6.10-r6

```

linux root # grep LOOP /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

```

From dmesg:

```

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev loop0.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev loop1.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev loop2.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev loop3.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev loop4.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev loop5.

```

here is what I did;

Searched on gentoo forum --> found same problem on italy forum but no solution

Searched on google -> got something from ubuntu forum but nothing was there..

I tried what I can to fix this problem but I coudnt so I kinda need little help

Thx  :Razz: 

(I tried to keep the question simple and clean but if you dont like the way I do, I'm sorry  :Sad:  )

----------

## NeddySeagoon

antiwmac,

Does 

```
mount -o loop -t iso9660 someiso.iso /mnt/cdrom 
```

work ?

----------

## opentaka

nahh.. 

i got this

```

linux root # mount -o loop -t iso9660 someiso.iso /mnt/cdrom

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop6,

       or too many mounted file systems

       (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use

       ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)

```

btw I tried with several isos but no go

```

linux root # file someiso.iso

someiso.iso: data

```

----------

## opentaka

anyone has ANY idea? this driving me crazy  :Sad: 

----------

## ph03

I´m having the same problem here!

Is nobody able to help us out? =)

----------

## opentaka

maybe 2005.0 bug?

this really driving me crazy  :Sad: 

----------

## yaneurabeya

Sure it's not a UDF formatted iso?

Also, take a look at this thread on the RH forums: https://listman.redhat.com/archives/skipjack-list/2002-April/msg01041.html .

Do you run konqueror, xfce4's file manager/samba viewer, or nautilus? If not, what do you use and do you use Samba/NFS?

----------

## opentaka

nah.. 

that didnt help me:(

i only use fluxbox, some KDE libz are installed cause i use kdevelop etc.

I have samba server and nfs server runninng, but not hat /dev/ or iso directly..

hmm...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

antiwmac,

I won't help much but it works for me. 

Using

```
 -t auto
```

 is always a bad idea, and since you are using /mnt/cdrom as your mont point, mount will look in /etc/fstab to see what fs to try. A comma seperated list with iso9660,udf is good. UDF is only used on DVDs and packet written CDs.

So 

```
mount /path/to/iso/file /mnt/cdrom -o loop
```

should just work.

----------

## opentaka

well I tried with several iso but same, 

so i tried different options, got different error.

```

linux root # mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop1 CD1.iso /mnt/iso

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,

       or too many mounted file systems

       (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use

       ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)

```

```

linux root # mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 CD1.iso /mnt/iso

ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Device or resource busy

```

```

 mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop CD1.iso /mnt/iso

ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

so it must be something wrong with the loop device?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

antiwmac,

Any hints in dmesg ?

----------

## opentaka

yey! I have sloved with recompiling kernel with removing loop support, then reenableing again.

hahaha  :Very Happy: 

veryhappy now  :Razz: 

maybe something bad happened when make && modules_install ?

donno

----------

